# Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch



## Maik (23. Februar 2006)

Hi habe mal ne frage weiss jemant wann der Film Zander im Winter von Dietmar raus kommt habe gerade Zander Im Sommer gesehen den fand ich echt gut und bin jetzt auf den winterfilm gespant bitte um info ach ja auch wo ich ihn beziehen kann danke #6


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hab mir vorgestern "Auf Zander im Sommer" bestellt. Ist die DVD o.k.?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir vorgestern "Auf Zander im Sommer" bestellt. Ist die DVD o.k.?



ja, ist ganz nett!


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ist ganz nett!


 
Nur nett?.......Ich hätt´s aber gern voll geil! |supergri 

Hab mir letztens "Der Gummifisch lebt" gekauft. Das ist eher ne Komödie als ein Angel-Video!|rolleyes


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nett?.......Ich hätt´s aber gern voll geil! |supergri
> 
> Hab mir letztens "Der Gummifisch lebt" gekauft. Das ist eher ne Komödie als ein Angel-Video!|rolleyes


 
Also ich fand sie richtig gut deswgen will ich ja auch wissen wann die zander im winter kommt


----------



## angel-profis (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hallo burn77

Also der Film ist wirklich gut!
Ohne viel Schnicknack geht Isaiasch auf Montagen, Köder und Angelarten ein.
Gut und sehr ausführlich erklärt er, wie man die Techniken ausführen sollte um dem Erfolg näher zu kommen.

Fandest Du auch die "Kußzenen" in "Der Gummifisch lebt" so furchtbar zum :v 
Frag mich was das soll!
Man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich muß doch nicht jeden Fisch küssen den ich fange oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				angel-profis schrieb:
			
		

> Fandest Du auch die "Kußzenen" in "Der Gummifisch lebt" so furchtbar zum :v
> Frag mich was das soll!
> Man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich muß doch nicht jeden Fisch küssen den ich fange oder?


 
Nicht nur das.
Waren halt non-stop nur Mini-Zander. Und die beiden Welse haben sie sofort abgerissen |rolleyes .
Aber wir wolln doch hier Deine Ware nicht schlecht machen.....


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hat den keiner ahnung wan die neu cd raus  kommt:c


----------



## Adrian* (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Was kostet den die DvD?


----------



## Birger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

hab da auch nochmal ne Frage: gibt es den Film "Der Gummifisch lebt" auch auf DVD, oder nur VHS?

Der Film "Zander im Winter" kommt bestimmt pünktlich im Sommer raus|supergri.


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> hab da auch nochmal ne Frage: gibt es den Film "Der Gummifisch lebt" auch auf DVD, oder nur VHS?
> 
> Der Film "Zander im Winter" kommt bestimmt pünktlich im Sommer raus|supergri.


 
Hi zu deiner ersten frage kein ahnung kenne noch nicht mal die vhs:c 
und zu deiner antwort da könntest du recht haben


----------



## kaydon (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Also, ich als Angel TV geguckt hab, fand ich die Beiträge mit Dietmar Isaiasch immer relativ bescheiden. Gerade was das Zanderangeln am Rhein angeht, fand ich es übertrieben, dass er da mit Kiloweise Gummifischen und Jighaken rumläuft...ist blödsinn...dann wird immer wieder das gleiche erzählt, "die fische stehen da.... " usw - die gleichen informationen findet man in allen angelbüchern, seit jahrzehnten.
Und dann wird mit Echoloten gespielt, der Rhein mit Motorboten befahren, vom Boot aus geangelt (am Rhein!)... und zum schluss erklärt, wie man seine Köder "tunen" kann.

Gerade hinter dem Angel verbirgt sich eine profitgierige Massenindustrie, die durch Marketing-Maßnahmen ihre Produkte in die Koffer der Angler bringen möchte. - Das beste war, ein Angelladenbesitzer hat mir mal gesagt "wenn du auf Barben gehst Junge, dann nimm einen liter maden mit, die dinger sind gefräßig", ich hab den nur angeguckt und gesagt, "eine schachtel maden bitte" und trotzdem meien barben gefangen...
Also Angler, den Fisch interessiert der eien Köder im wasser und nicht, was ihr sonst noch an ausrüstung habt...kauft überlegt, gezielt und nicht zuviel...denn je mehr zeit ihr mit dem kaufen, blättern in katalogen und dvds gucken verschwendet, desto weniger angelt ihr!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Pernod (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

@kaydon

Ist deine Kritik an D. Isaiasch  nur auf Fernsehberichte oder auf die DVD zu beziehen?Ich persönlich finde die Dvd nämlich garnicht mal so schlecht.Sicher,ich kann auch "alles" irgendwo lesen.Aber warum Jahrelang Zeitschriften und zig Bücher kaufen,wenn man sich für ´nen Zwanziger zu diesem Thema billiger informieren kann.Ich kaufe mir zwar auch noch nebenbei diverse Fachbücher (von namenhaften Autoren),aber eben nicht wahllos irgendwelche.Man möchte den Leuten über die Schulter schauen,die es drauf haben.Leute wie zB. B.Rozemeijer,A.Drachkovitch,M.Naudeau....und eben auch D.Isaiasch.Profitgierige Massenindustrie ist schon klar,aber zeig mir mal bitte einen Industriezweig,der nicht profitgierig ist.Eventuell wärst du in deren Position der heilige Samariter und würdest deine Produkte verschenken.Im übrigen freue ich mich schon über deine  professionellen Beiträge im "Angel TV" und später natürlich auf die Zeitungsberichte über dich,als neuen Raubfischweltmeister.


----------



## kea (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Alle Filme zum Thema Angeln sind nichts weiter, als eine Motivationshilfe selber mal ans Gewässer zu gehen und Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Egal ob Film, Buch oder Guide: die Jungs (und Mädels) haben ihre Erfahrungen gemacht und verkaufen diese dann einfach weiter. Dabei handelt es sich, nach meiner Meinung, um nichts weiter, als den "Millionsten Aufguss" des selben Tees. Ich finde es schon fast peinlich, wenn der Ulli Beyer mit einer Horde Lernwilliger im Schlepp am Rhein rumturnt. Die zertrampeln einfach alles und feuern ihre Köder ohne zu Denken einfach überall hin, wo Ulli hinzeigt. Das beste aber: an allen Plätzen, die in solchen Kursen gezeigt werden, tummeln sich dann die Angler in Massen. Komisch nur, dass ich noch nie einen Guide privat an den Plätzen getroffen habe. Die findest Du dann an völlig anderen und einsamen Orten. |rolleyes
Was nützt ein Film über Gufieren, wenn das Gefühl nicht selber "erfahren" wird? Das wichtigste überhaupt, nämlich ein Gespür für den Fisch zu bekommen und sich selber Gedanken zu machen, wird in den Filmen meist völlig weggelassen. Da werden Aufnahmen von Gewässern gezeigt, mit den Hinweisen, "da steht der Fisch" die nicht auf andere Gewässer übertragbar sind. Oder ein gewisser Herr Rozemeier (schreibt der sich so? wenn nicht, sorry) hält auf Messen Vorträge von 1 Stunde Länge zum Thema Zanderangeln in Holland. Fazit: vom Fischen selber wurde fast nichts berichtet, dafür kennt man sein Boot danach völlig auswendig, weiss wofür er am Bug und am Heck einen Motor hat (braucht man in Holland für so kleine Schauckelkisten überhaupt einen Führerschein?) und findet die Bilder einen Monat später als Tipp im Blinker wieder. Mal im Ernst? Glaubt jemand daran, das es auch nur einen Film, ein Buch oder einen Vortrag gibt, der wirkliche Tipps verrät, auf die man nicht selber kommt? Dann währe dies der erste und garantiert auch der letzte Beitrag zu diesen Thema, denn danach weiss ja jeder, wie er erfolgreich die grössten und stärksten Fische fangen kann.
Meine Meinung: Unterhaltung für Angler, die im Winter lieber hinter dem Ofen sitzen, als bei minus 5 Grad am Rhein zu stehen.
Mein Tipp: fragt im Verein nach einem alten Hasen und bittet diesen, dass er euch mal mitnimmt. Ich garantiere: einen halben Tag mit dem Kollegen und ihr habt mehr gelernt als 20 DVD einfach zu konsumieren. Ausserdem spart ihr eine Menge Geld und könnt euch dafür eine vernünftige Ausrüstung zulegen, eure Frau zum Essen einladen und habt noch Kohle über.


----------



## Birger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Da hat er irgendwie Recht.










Ich zieh mir die Videos trotzdem rein:q.


----------



## kaydon (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Nein, die DVD habe ich nicht geschaut...(wie gesagt nur die AngelTV Beiträge)...

@Kea - überzeugender Beitrag!#6 

...
Keiner hat gesagt, dass irgendwer Köder verschenken soll. 
Raubfischweltmeister? -  also für mich ist das hochtechnisiertes Angeln, immer mehr von den Amis abgekupfert... Gebt den sog. Raubfischexperten mal eure Ausrüstung (mal kein Echolot, kein Motorboot, "ohne taucher, die die fische an den haken machen") und lasst sie an euren Angelgewässern(stellen) angeln... (Ja es müsste mal ein Turnier geben, à la "Raubfischexperten" "vs Anglerboard-Hobbyangler" |supergri )... Ich glaub' da würden einige blöd gucken, wie's ausgehen würde...


----------



## robi_N (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Also ich Persönlich finde die Filme von Uli Beyer immer besser!


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Das Thema haben Andy und ich öfters, wenn wir gerade mal wieder am Wasser lernen, was ein Schneidertag ist. |rolleyes 

Unser beider Theseist inzwischen, dass es mit High Tech Gerät, Echolot und allem möglichen anderen Equipment um einiges Einfacher ist, einen Fisch zu fangen und damit zu glänzen. 

Nicht, dass ich die Qualifikation der betreffenden "Götter" in Frage stellen will, aber wenn das Angeln unser Beruf wäre, dann wäre es wohl eher ein Armutszeugnis, wenn ich nix fangen würde. |supergri 

Also gilt es nur, das Ganze so zu vermarkten, dass der Betrachter am Ende immer das Gefühl behält, der Betreffende im Film würde irgendwas anders machen, was man selber noch nicht begriffen hat.


----------



## zanderheli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

ich seh das genauso wie kea und kaydon!!!

angeln lernt man nur beim angeln!

bis zu einem bestimmten können profitiert man allerdings auch von dvd`s etc. man kann sich details abschauen (wie hält der seine rute? warum eigentlch so? usw.)

dennoch : die "selbstmacherfahrung" ist UNERSETZBAR!

für mich seit langem trotzdem ein lichtblick: das neue uli byer buch! da kann man echt noch was lernen.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hy Kea !

Bitte nicht böse nehmen meine Antwort ! 



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei handelt es sich, nach meiner Meinung, um nichts weiter, als den "Millionsten Aufguss" des selben Tees.


Ist Deine Aussage eigentlich auch  jedoch nur in mancher Augen. Ich halte auch nichts von diesen Filmen & lasse mir auch nicht sonderlich viel & dazu eigentlich nur ungern von jemandem erzählen. Andere Leute aber schon ... Du siehst, da klafft ein Spalt dazwischen & die Meinungen gehen diesbezüglich auseinander. Muss man so akzeptieren.



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp: fragt im Verein nach einem alten Hasen und bittet diesen, dass er euch mal mitnimmt. Ich garantiere: einen halben Tag mit dem Kollegen und ihr habt mehr gelernt als 20 DVD einfach zu konsumieren. Ausserdem spart ihr eine Menge Geld und könnt euch dafür eine vernünftige Ausrüstung zulegen, eure Frau zum Essen einladen und habt noch Kohle über.


Also mal ehrlich ... wenn ich einen der älteren Garde fragen würde, ob er mich mitnehmen täte, würde er:
a.) mir nen Vogel zeigen & seine großen oder kleinen Fische weiterhin ohne mein Beisein abschlagen
b.) mir nen Vogel zeigen, da er denken täte, ich stünde dann morgen alleine an "seiner" Stelle
c.) ja sagen & ich müsste mit Graus sein vollkommen überproportioniertes Tackle anschauen & er hier & da eine Brasse landen
d.) ja sagen & von morgens bis abends seinen Effzett über 10m tiefen Wasser anbieten
e.) mich nur unter der Bedingung mitnehmen, wenn ich ihm ne Flasche Goldkrone mitbringen täte & müsste mir dann den ganzen Tag sein Besoffenes Geschwafel antun. 

Nein Danke kea, eigentlich sollten wir die Jüngeren mal die Alten mitnehmen & ihnen zeigen, wie man seine Fangchancen enorm steigern kann, als den ganzen Tag vor seinem zuckenden Köderfischchen zu sitzen & auf den heiligen Maria Abend zu warten um letztlich gefrustet & ohne Fisch aber dafür mit einem inna Krone heimzutorkeln !

mfg
basti

p.s.: Wirklich NICHTS gegen Dich persönlich Kea ! #h


----------



## Bernhard* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ehrlich ... wenn ich einen der älteren Garde fragen würde, ob er mich mitnehmen täte, würde er:
> a.) mir nen Vogel zeigen & seine großen oder kleinen Fische weiterhin ohne mein Beisein abschlagen
> b.) mir nen Vogel zeigen, da er denken täte, ich stünde dann morgen alleine an "seiner" Stelle
> c.) ja sagen & ich müsste mit Graus sein vollkommen überproportioniertes Tackle anschauen & er hier & da eine Brasse landen
> ...


 
Hallo Basti,

ich vermisse in Deinem Beitrag das gute, alte "Aalglöckchen"!!!:q


----------



## Birger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ehrlich ... wenn ich einen der älteren Garde fragen würde, ob er mich mitnehmen täte, würde er:
> a.) mir nen Vogel zeigen & seine großen oder kleinen Fische weiterhin ohne mein Beisein abschlagen
> b.) mir nen Vogel zeigen, da er denken täte, ich stünde dann morgen alleine an "seiner" Stelle
> c.) ja sagen & ich müsste mit Graus sein vollkommen überproportioniertes Tackle anschauen & er hier & da eine Brasse landen
> ...



ich kann nicht mehr .


----------



## käptn iglo (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

jaja die alte garde,

wurden letztens mal von einem aus der klasse am stausee kontrolliert, der hats doch ne glatte stunde bei uns ausgehalten und ueber alles geredet : kormorane, naturschützer, russenangler, riesenwelse und natürlich auch ganz wichtig: DAMALS!


----------



## rudlinger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich Persönlich finde die Filme von Uli Beyer immer besser!


Jo Uli ist ein wahrer Held *lol
PS.: Nich böse gemeint!


----------



## Maik (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				zanderheli schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh das genauso wie kea und kaydon!!!
> 
> angeln lernt man nur beim angeln!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Also ich habe hir nicht nach der dvd gfragt weil ich angeln lernen möchte ich denke das bekomme ich auch ohne dietmar oder ulli hin finde es aber immer interresant zu sehen wie andere fischen das meiste was dort gezeigt wird ist bei mir am wasser eh nicht möglich da man nur vom verankertem boot angeln darf. Und mit den alten kann angeln wer will ich nehm höchstens mal meinen alten mit:q (vater) das reicht dan aber auch wieder für ne zeit zu der dvd es ist einfach nur unterhaltung in meinen augen besser wie irgend ein schwachsiniger krimmi oder horror film die einem nur die rübe vermüllen #q


----------



## kea (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hiho,
ich bin niemanden Böse, wenn er seine Meinung sagt #h Im Gegenteil, nur so bringt ein Forum etwas.

ABER: ich habe völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht: bei uns im Verein ist es kein Problem, sich einen Experten zu schnappen und mit dem auf Tour zu gehen. Und genauso nehmen wir auch Kids mit, DAMIT sie es lernen und von Anfang an nicht den Spass verlieren. Natürlich kenne ich den Spruch: Angelkollegen sind Nahrungskonkurenten und so ein "Kollege" latschte erst kürzlich auf meine Rutenspitze, aber das sind Ausnahmen. Die Mentalität: lieber nix sagen, sonst fischt er mir die grössten Fische weg, oder steht morgen an "meinem" Platz (zahlt er denn Miete dafür?) halte ich für KINDERGARTEN Gehabe. Mein 22 Monate alter Enkel legt nicht so ein Besitzwahrungsgetue an den Tag, sondern teilt sein Spielzeug gerne. Diese "alten" Hasen, die alles heimlich tun, sind mir völlig egal. Im Gegenteil, ich ärgere sie sogar, wenn ich es kann, denn eines haben die wohl vergessen: WIR ANGELN ZUM SPASS UND ZUR SINNVOLLEN FREIZEITGESTALLTUNG. Wer von euch angelt, weil er sonst verhungert? 
Die Filme, und da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, sind Geldmacherei und nicht mehr als eine Freizeitvernichtung für "einsame" Stunden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Sehr amüsanter Fred, nur leider gerade keine "Goldkrone" als Schmerzmittel greifbar


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> ich bin niemanden Böse, wenn er seine Meinung sagt #h Im Gegenteil, nur so bringt ein Forum etwas.



Bist nen netter Typ 
EASY ! #6 

Petri Dir & auf das Dein Enkel auch noch große Fische fangen wird !

basti


----------



## anax.imperator (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

@  Meridian:
ich finde deinen ersten Beitrag Klasse!:q Also ich muss mich an meinem Hausgewässer- ein kleiner See immernoch von einem ALTEM beschimpfen lassen das ich aus einem andern Bundesland komme...es gilt bei ihm auch die Devise das die kleinen Hechte besonders gut schmecken und sie ohne Kopf eh alle gleich aus sehen.#d #q - Ach so, falls ihr es noch nicht wissen solltet- er fängt die zander besonders gut in der schonzeit.#d  Er fängt auch sonst gut Hechte gut mit gezupftem Köderfisch, aber das es künstliche Köder gibt und das man Fische wieder schwimmen lassen kann kann man ihm nicht beibringen- ALSO: WAS soll ich von so Leuten lernen??? Ich sag es euch: NIX! F**** you! Ich lerne hier und da und habe selbst immer bessere Erfolge, orientiere mich aber eher innovativ und an Leuten die nicht alles am Köderfisch abschlucken lassen. Ich fand viele deiner Berichte in der Vergangenheit sehr sehr gur und mag auch deine Bilder. Weiter so!
Grüße A.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



Maik schrieb:


> Hi habe mal ne frage weiss jemant wann der Film *Zander im Winter von Dietmar* raus kommt habe gerade Zander Im Sommer gesehen den fand ich echt gut und bin jetzt auf den winterfilm gespant bitte um info ach ja auch wo ich ihn beziehen kann danke #6



Gibts schon was neues über das Erscheinungsdatum dieses Filmes?


----------



## ceram (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues über das Erscheinungsdatum dieses Filmes?



In der aktuellen Rute und Rolle steht drin dass es den bald geben wird (auch mit Abb. des akutellen DVD Covers). bin auch schon neugierig drauf. Die soll endlich rauskommen...wär doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



ceram schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Rute und Rolle steht drin dass es den bald geben wird (auch mit Abb. des akutellen DVD Covers). bin auch schon neugierig drauf. Die soll endlich rauskommen...wär doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...|supergri


 
Jo,hab letzten auch den Stollenwerk angemailt. Die sagen auch, dass die neue DVD im 2007er Programm ist, aber noch noch nicht auf Lager...


----------



## ceram (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jo,hab letzten auch den Stollenwerk angemailt. Die sagen auch, dass die neue DVD im 2007er Programm ist, aber noch noch nicht auf Lager...



na dann wirds ja doch nix mit dem weihnachtsgeschenk :c


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hallo,
hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bin eben grad auf das hier gestoßen und mir ist der Thread wieder eingefallen:

http://fishing-dvd.com/de/

Petri Heil


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

@karpfen2986:

Danke für den Link! Demnächst ist wieder ein Winterabend gerettet!!


----------



## Birger (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich hab den Film gerade gesehen.

Kann man empfehlen, sehr viele gute Tipps zum Vertikalangeln, Köderwahl, Wetter usw. 

Am besten gefällt mir der 1,01m Zander....


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

@Birger: Mal sehen - meine DVD müsste heut auch kommen...


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich habe den Film "Zander im Herbst von D. Isaiasch" gestern dann auch endlich mal gesehen...?
Vorab, ich schätze den D. Isaiasch sehr. Habe ihn selber mal kennen lernen dürfen, äußerst sympathisch und nett.
Nun habe ich aber eine Frage an die Leute, die den Film auch gesehen haben :
Drillszenen von Zandern gibt es in dem Video ja nicht zu knapp.....aber kann es sein, das einige Zander den Druckausgleich nicht geschafft haben, sprich unter Trommelsucht litten und trotzdem wieder released wurden ?
Einige der gefangenen Fische hatten doch teil sehr stark aufgequollene Augen ? Oder kam das nur mir so vor ? Manchmal ging das Releasen auch blitzschnell, so das ich das mit Gewissheit nicht sagen konnte ?
Wenn es dann aber wirklich so war, das er solche Zander wieder reingeschmissen hat, dann wärs ne Sauerei.....was ich mir vom "Didi" eigentlich nicht denken kann.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

...dann mach doch slowmotion an...:m


----------



## BSZocher (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



Holger schrieb:


> ....Oder kam das nur mir so vor ? ...



Moin!
Nicht nur dir.

ABER wir wollen hier nicht wieder unsägliche Diskusionen anfangen. #6


----------



## mipo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



zanderheli schrieb:


> ich seh das genauso wie kea und kaydon!!!
> 
> angeln lernt man nur beim angeln!
> 
> ...


 

|good: Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich habe früher die Artikel von Dietmar Isaiasch im Blinker immer gelesen,wo er auch 
immer gern seine attraktive Freundin präsentiert hat.Bis zu dem Tag als es um Schwarzbarsche am Ebro ging.In dem Beitrag wurde auch darauf hingewiesen das es 
nicht einfach sei die S-Barsche zu überlisten,so hat er wohl aus Mangel an passenden
Fischen,zweimal den gleichen Fisch vorgeführt,mal in seiner Hand,als auch in der seiner
Freundin.Da die Fische eine individuelle Zeichnung haben,konnte man genau erkennen
das es sich wirklich um den selben Fisch handelte.Klar ist das der Mensch sich verkaufen
muss,er lebt ja schließlich davon,aber ich fühle mich bei so was verar...t.
Seit dem stehe ich solchen Angelprofis eher skeptisch gegenüber,zumal ich den Herrn
Isaiasch für einen guten Angler halte,der so was eigentlich nicht nötig hätte.

Taxidermist


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

@ BS Zocher
Na, dann ist ja alles klar. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte diesen Einruck exklusiv.

@ StefanWitteborg
Hab die DVD noch zu Hause, können wir uns gerne heute Abend beim Bier noch mal angucken. 

Ansonsten:
Ich bin auch eher skeptisch, was die Verwendung von solchen Expertentipps am eigenen Gewässer betrifft. Vieles ist oft anders, und deshalb sind diese Tipps auch nur sehr selten 1 zu 1 umsetzbar. Ich würde mir so eine DVD auch nicht kaufen, habe sie mir ausgeliehen. 
Generell kochen diese bekannten Angler auch nur mit Wasser, und profitieren oftmals auch von den guten Gewässern, an denen Sie fischen. Angeln können Sie auch prima, aber 30 Zander am Tag fang ich nur da wo es massenweise von den Stachelträgern gibt.


----------



## Dr.D (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*



kea schrieb:


> Glaubt jemand daran, das es auch nur einen Film, ein Buch oder einen Vortrag gibt, der wirkliche Tipps verrät, auf die man nicht selber kommt?


 
Jepp

*Die Quintessenz des Fliegenwerfens #6*
*Mel Krieger  *

*Vielleicht aber nur mit der Gabe auch zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ....*

*Schöne Grüsse  Dr.D*


----------



## carphunter85 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Naja, kenne das Gewässer in dem er da fischt, war da auch schon das eine oder andere mal (das Gewässer was er da nennt ist falsch). Gibt dort wirklich recht viele Fische, aber der See ist riesig, ohne Gewässerkenntnis kommt man da nicht sehr weit. Gibt dort nur sehr wenige Stellen, wo man überhaupt Bisse bekommt...


----------



## Pinn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Die DVD is nicht schlecht, aber richtet sich zu 80% an Bootsangler. Meine Hausgewässer (Rhein, Ruhr, Kanäle) dürfen nur vom Ufer aus beangelt werden. Diese Angelei wird in Sommer- und Winterzander-DVD zu wenig behandelt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## link (2. November 2008)

*AW: Zander von Dietmar Isaiasch*

Die Cd's könnt ihr auf Lureangler.com bestellen! 
Das ist die Homepage von Dietmar und ein paar Tips sind sogar brauchbar !!!
Gruß Link


----------

